# Infocus LP130



## imgoinghamm (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, first post here, and pretty much anywhere so bear with me a bit on this. My dad is giving me a projecter he has had for quite a few years, its the Infocus LP130. I am wanting to be able to hook it up to my ps3. I know i cant connect it straight from my ps3 to the projecter because of the projecter not being HDCP. So what do i need to be able to connect these two things together? i would like the best quality my projecter can give obviously, but ill take whatever i can get.

Do i need an M1-DA to hdmi converter box (or whatever they are called) or even just component?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can get various M1-DA conversion cables at Monoprice. I'd guess an HDMI cable would work but given the projector's limitations, it would be overkill. It's only a XGA projector.


----------



## imgoinghamm (Oct 12, 2013)

so if i got a m1-D female to hdmi adapter like this, monoprice adapter, plug it into my projecter and then connect an hdmi from that to my ps3 it should work?

I already have an hdmi cord so figure might as well keep using that connection if i could. put could easily change over to the component.. but i read that component is also not supported so idk if there would be problems with the conversion on that front as well.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as the M1-DA is male on the pj that would work. I know that the one Infocus I worked with that had the M1-DA port on it, I bought a M1-DA male to HDMI female adapter and it worked for my purposes. But I wasn't connecting a PS3 or anything that was HDCP compliant.


----------



## imgoinghamm (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome ill try that and post the results on here. Monoprice is cheap enough where it isnt to big of a deal if there are issues. Thanks a lot for the advice!


----------



## imgoinghamm (Oct 12, 2013)

Okay, so i finally got the piece and projector together. I haven't been able to try my PS3 yet, but when i start a netflix movie on my apple tv it doesn't work. It will go all the way tell i can see the bar on the bottom that shows you how far in the show you are. But it just loads for a little bit then gives me an HDCP message... is there any way to bypass this message! please help


----------



## TonyS (Jun 4, 2020)

Did you ever find a solution to watch Apple TV on your projector?


----------

